# Japanese Cherry Blossom



## danahuff (Mar 6, 2013)

I just cut my Japanese Cherry Blossom soap. Really happy with the colors.


----------



## TeriDk (Mar 6, 2013)

How did you do that swirl?  It's beautiful.


----------



## danahuff (Mar 6, 2013)

I poured the darker pink and black in the middle from on high, then I used a chopstick to get in there and sort of flick out some parts. Kind of like this video:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7mWgbhZWI0[/ame]


----------



## dianne70 (Mar 6, 2013)

And I'll say it again.......beautiful


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 6, 2013)

I really LOVE this! I have been wanting to do a pink/black design. This has inspired me


----------



## danahuff (Mar 6, 2013)

It's the first time I've used black. I like the way it turned out with the light and dark pinks. 

When I first cut it, there was some odd discoloration, but I decided that once it was exposed to the air, it would right itself, and it did.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 6, 2013)

This is beautiful!  I love it, so pretty!    Did you use the WSP scent?


----------



## danahuff (Mar 6, 2013)

Actually, no, I used Bramble Berry's. I like it, though it is not an exact dupe of BBW. I had heard that NG's version faded (at least that's what the reviews said). I haven't ever ordered from WSP. 

Thanks!


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 6, 2013)

I need some black... that's one of the colors I need to get!


----------



## danahuff (Mar 6, 2013)

Shannon_m said:


> I need some black... that's one of the colors I need to get!



This is Bramble Berry's black oxide.


----------



## Mommysoaper (Mar 6, 2013)

Looks beautiful!  Love the colors and the swirls!


----------



## Maythorn (Mar 6, 2013)

Absolutely stunning!  I love pink soap and your bars are just heavenly.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 6, 2013)

Do you know where she got the clear plastic measuring cup/small pouring pitcher in this vid? I see a lot of soapers use them but I haven't been successful in finding them myself.


----------



## judymoody (Mar 6, 2013)

That's a stunner, for sure!  Nice work!


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Mar 6, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Do you know where she got the clear plastic measuring cup/small pouring pitcher in this vid? I see a lot of soapers use them but I haven't been successful in finding them myself.



the lye pitcher is just a plastic measuring cup. I am guessing a dollar store


----------



## danahuff (Mar 7, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Do you know where she got the clear plastic measuring cup/small pouring pitcher in this vid? I see a lot of soapers use them but I haven't been successful in finding them myself.



No, but try Amazon. They have some big pitchers and measuring cups.


----------



## danahuff (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks, everyone, for all your kind words! I was excited to see how these would come out, and I was pleased with them.


----------



## ruby61 (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice!  I have never done black, but looks great.:razz:


----------



## semplice (Mar 7, 2013)

Love!


----------



## TeriDk (Mar 7, 2013)

danahuff said:


> I poured the darker pink and black in the middle from on high, then I used a chopstick to get in there and sort of flick out some parts.



Thanks for sharing.  Your soap turned out beautiful so you've inspired me to try something similar tomorrow.


----------



## danahuff (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks! I really wanted to do a video of this one. I think this weekend is the weekend to start videos.


----------



## SueSoap (Mar 7, 2013)

Very pretty and unique.


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Mar 7, 2013)

This soap looks great!! It is a great representation of the Japanese Cherry Blossom in regards to the beautiful colors!!!! Awesome job


----------



## Badger (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow, this is a beautiful soap!  I need to get some black also.  Where do people usually activated charcoal for their blacks?  I am debating trying a black mica instead of the charcoal, but want to have the option open.  I also have to wait until I have money again...:sad:


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 7, 2013)

Badger said:


> Wow, this is a beautiful soap!  I need to get some black also.  Where do people usually activated charcoal for their blacks?  I am debating trying a black mica instead of the charcoal, but want to have the option open.  I also have to wait until I have money again...:sad:



Well. Did your packages come yet?


----------



## Badger (Mar 7, 2013)

Yes, Mel, my packages came, I am presently waiting for my lye water to cool to RT.  It is almost there.  I meant to use distilled water and forgot and used tap water instead, but I am not too worried about it.  I managed to make a nice mess with my oils, lol   I want to mix my soap and wish I could do more with colors and stuff with this batch, but I am behaving


----------



## danahuff (Mar 7, 2013)

I think Bramble Berry sells activated charcoal, too. Lots of suppliers probably do, but I haven't bought it.


----------



## Badger (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you, dana, I will check out Bramble Berry.  I am likely going to go with some micas instead, but wanted to see what my options are and what I could afford.


----------



## chicklet (Mar 8, 2013)

Really pretty soap!  Wtg!


----------



## danahuff (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks, Chicklet!


----------



## hlee (Mar 8, 2013)

oh, this is so pretty!


----------



## AngelMomma (Mar 21, 2013)

Pretty soap   Does your version of Japanese Cherry Blossom have any vanilla in it?  Mine does and I am going to use it for the first time.  I'm just wondering if yours does have any vanilla content if it discolored at all.  I tried looking it up on the BrambleBerry site but it wasn't listed.


----------



## ruby61 (Mar 21, 2013)

Dana that is incredible!  Going to try this once my supplies get here, not an expert at this swirl but I love seeing all the techniques.


----------



## WallFlower (Mar 21, 2013)

GORGEOUS soap! Wow! Great job!


----------



## hlee (Mar 22, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Jerry S (Mar 22, 2013)

*Japanese Cherry Blossom..*

Dana, I think these are the prettiest swirls that I have ever seen. Your colors and swirl design matches the name to a T. I love what you with these bars...incredible. I kept looking at the design and all of a sudden I see a humming bird...to pretty to use. You'll have to save a few anyway. 
Jerry


----------



## danahuff (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks so much Wallflower, hlee, Ruby, and Jerry. I really appreciate it.

AngelMomma, mine didn't say it had vanilla, and I haven't seen any discoloration, so I am guessing it doesn't. The one I used is BB's: http://www.brambleberry.com/Cherry-Blossom-Fragrance-Oil-P4986.aspx


----------



## AngelMomma (Mar 22, 2013)

The one I got only has 10%.  I used all the FO I had last night and this am, so we will see.......


----------

